# Stocking question



## Sylvia27 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi:

I got a new tank and I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to organize them.
I gave up the idea of kissing gouramis since they require too much space.

What do you think about the following arrangement?

20 gallon tank
- 2 goldfish
- black mystery snail

I'm probably adding an oranda or a moor. 
I know the general concensus is 10 gallon/goldfish, but for such a big tank, I think it's so strange to have only 2. 
Also, could I put a ghost shrimp in there?

15 gallon tank.
- 6 neons
- 6 tiger barbs
- 1 electric yellow cychlid
- 1 swordtail
- 2 corry cats
- 1 dwarf frog

Would that be OK? Are those compatible?

Thanks for your feedback.

Sylvia


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The general concensus is 30 gallon for the first goldie and 20 for the second.
As for your 15 gallon, if you were asking about it, The barbs need a 30 gallon tank minimum for swimming space. The cichlid and the neons require completely different water chemistry. Cories should be kept in groups of 5 or more.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't know what you mean by "electric yellow cichlid", you're probably talking about a labidochromis (yellow lab), which as Simpte said, isn't ideal for your setup, and will be very aggressive to your other inhabitants if kept alone. 
As for tiger barbs, a shoal can be kept in a 20g tank, but with all those other fish you mentioned it's just going to be too crowded. Because you are dealing with shoaling fish, it will be safe to add only a few fish at a time so that they can establish themselves before you overload the tank. My advice would be to just start off with a few neons at first, and then move on to larger things like corys. I wouldn't add a swordtail if I was you, a completely different fish for a completely different environement, a male could also be a bit pugnacous.


----------



## Sylvia27 (Sep 9, 2005)

*compatibility with neons*

Thanks.

Now, if I would start with neons, what could I add later on?

Could I add a small angelfish?

Sylvia


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, angels live with neons in the wild, but you have to remember that they can grow very large, and what else comes with size? the potential to consume it's fellow tank mates.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

In a 20 gallon, you could have your neons and if you kept up on the water, 2 angels. Maybe a small school of cories for the bottom or a cpl of black kuhli loaches.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If keeping khulis though, take into account that they can get sucked up into the average filter.


----------



## Sylvia27 (Sep 9, 2005)

Simpte said:


> In a 20 gallon, you could have your neons and if you kept up on the water, 2 angels. Maybe a small school of cories for the bottom or a cpl of black kuhli loaches.


Thanks for your reply.

About goldfish. I don't want to contradict you. You're probably right. 
I just wonder how many people keep their goldfish (this is a fantail type) in a 30 gallon tank.

So, since I already have my 2 goldfish, I need my 20 gallon tank for them. 

Could I use my 15 gallon for the tropical set up with neons, 2 angels and 2 corycats?

Thanks.

Sylvia


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Unfortunately no. The angels need a bit more room. The neons really should have more room also but if water conditions were kept pristine, it is possible................
The cories fall into the same category as neons but they would have the best chance.

For goldfish resources...............
http://www.petresources.net/fish/cyprinid/car_aur.html
http://www.petlibrary.com/goldfish/fishcare.htm


----------



## Sylvia27 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for those links. The calculation for goldfish tanks was most helfpul!

So for my 15 gallon tank, what could I add to my neons if I can't add angels?
My LFS says I can keep them together with tiger barbs as long as I keep them in groups.

Sylvia


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Tiger Barbs are semi-aggressive fin nippers. Keeping a school of them will keep them occupied for a SHORT while. Proceed with caution unless you opt for all semi-aggressive fish.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would get a gourami or maybe a pair of S.A. dwarf cichlids (Apistogrammas). There are species small enough to work well in a 15 gallon.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Just to let everyone know, his 20 gallon is really a 29 gallon. He gave me the dimensions in a differnet post, and it is a standard 29. He said his tank was 30" long x 12" widex 18" tall.

In your 15 gallon, a pair of dwarf gouramis would go great, and you can put cardinal tetras with them, as they like the same conditions. I don't know too much about goldfish, so I can't help you there.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Whoa! Slow down, cardinal tetras need special attention and are very sensitive. Neons are hardier and more ideal to be kept with DG's.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Not in my experience. I, for some reason, can not keep neons alive. I have never kept cardinals, so I don't know about them, but neons just will not survive for me. And I have been keeping fish for 3-4 years so I don't think it is just inexperience. I hope not at least, lol.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Dwarf gouramis prefer higher temps than neons, and neons prefer a more acidid pH than DG's. A family friend of mine has kept his cardinals for years, with no special attention, and he finds his cardinals are quite hardy. Considering cardinal tetras and Dwarf gouramis prefer basically the same conditions and are the same temperment, why not keep them together?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I think apistos would go great in the 15 gal> Good look on trying to find some! My LFS never has any


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Check aquabid for apistodave. The best I've seen as he partners with Uwe Roemer, a very respected member of the cichlid community who has been published several times. Their quality is excellent and great prices.


----------



## Sylvia27 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Required space for angelfish*



Simpte said:


> Unfortunately no. The angels need a bit more room. The neons really should have more room also but if water conditions were kept pristine, it is possible................
> The cories fall into the same category as neons but they would have the best chance.
> 
> For goldfish resources...............
> ...


Hi Simpte:

Somebody mentioned my tank would actually be a 29 gallon based upon the dimensions I gave up here. 
In that case, would my tank still be too small for angels? The tank is 18" tall.

Sylvia


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Neons like thier water ultra clean ... add them last, not first.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I think you could have a pair of angels in a 29 gallon tank. 18 inches should be enough room for them.


----------

